# Ear going down



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd had perfect ears until the middle of last night. I have no idea what happened, but his left ear is floppy!







He is 9 1/2 weeks old. When he walks his ear flops, only sometimes it look straight (but still wobbly). 

Any idea what happened? :S Will it go back up? Should I get worried and start the taping process?

Is it possible his ear to grow faster than the other? My boyfriend swears his ear is about a 1/2 inch longer than the erect ear... any thoughts?


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I think it's fairly normal for the ears to go down again before they stay up. I wouldn't be too worried about it at this point. I remember Gracie's ears doing this when she was teething.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Do they teeth at 9 1/2 weeks?


----------



## thegreatescapex0 (May 17, 2009)

Oh don't worry, I have a 4 month old pup that did the same exact thing. His ears were up for about 5 days in a row, and then all of a sudden, his right ear got lazy and just sortof flopped around for a few days. Then after a bit they were both up and haven't gone down since.

It's normal, don't be afraid of his ears going down every once in a while, and since your pup seems to be from German lines, there is no doubt that they will stay up in no time. Usually it seems to me that American bred GSD's have a hard time keeping there ear's up.


Yes they do teeth, and boy does it hurt. Whenever you play with him, have a toy at hand, so as soon as he starts teething, you just put it in his mouth and continue playing.

My 4 month old Liam is starting to find biting a fun game when we play, so try to stop the mouthing behavior before he turns into a 25 lb. monster. aha

Good Luck with him!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

My pups ears went up and down, flopped, stood up, tee-peed, and eventually stood up straight and strong. Enjoy all the crazy positions of the ears and take lots of photos!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Prepare to be amazed! Puppies ears do the most bizarre up-down things. This is totally normal! I am betting that they will go up again. Be patient.. but also, be amused! This is such a cute funny age to enjoy those silly ear stages!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

perfectly normal...as stated above they will do all sorts of weird things, especially worrying YOU!! Been there, done that.....not fun!
Dresden's didn't stay up permamently until about 4 1/2- 5 months. Have fun and enjoy your pup!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry the ears are doing the ear dance, up, down 
and all around. my dog was 5 months old before both ears
were up.

the ears are going to be fine. prepare yourself for the nipall
stage.


----------

